# Western Mass Eventer..



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I've been a member on countless forums but never a horse one.. 

My name is Leah but most people call me "Moose". I'm 20 years old and I'm an eventer. I grew up competing in hunters on the A-Circuit and began eventing in 2003. I own a 19 year old TB Mare that I'm in the process of selling and I'm in the process of purchasing a 4 year old Paint Gelding. I grew up riding at Mount Holyoke College and was apart of their IEA team in 2006. I'm going to school right now to do Radiology and I'm moving to Jacksonville, FL next year. I'm obsessed with Green Day. Obsessed. And.. You have probably heard of at least one person from my family.. 

Probably a lot more then was needed to be told but, eh.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum "moose" :lol: I gotta ask, how did you get that nickname?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have yet, another eventer! I love Green Day too


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Moose...
Welcome to this forum...
I used to do a lot of eventing when I was your age....Fun fun fun....
I loved it...
Now i am just trying to get my horsey back in a better state and we shall see where we go...Flat wk i suppose...
Anyway,,,,have oodles of fun 
I am also going to school to work in the medical field..
HP


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the hf!!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Welcome to the forum "moose" :lol: I gotta ask, how did you get that nickname?


Haha, I'm obsessed with the animal.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can understand that. We went to Vermont a few years ago and got a kick out of the "Moose Crossing" signs. I never did see one but just knowing there were enough of them to post a sign was pretty special to us.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. I too am going to school to work in the medical field. It's a great area to get into! 

I have to ask about this though

"You have probably heard of at least one person from my family.."???

You have me curious lol


----------

